# Is Spring ever going to get here?



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Monday and Tuesday we were teased with lovely weather, sun shining, snow melting away and the temp got up to 10 degrees celsius yesterday. Today, a huge snowstorm swept through with high winds and it's going down to -30 degrees. ugh, had enough of shoveling snow, making paths through knee high drifts to get to the goat pen and chicken coop. :hair: Thank goodness it is March Break for our kids and 3 of mine just got back from staying with the in-laws for 3 days


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Know what you mean. Luckily we didn't end up with the snow they were predicting.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

lucky you Karen!! I have a feeling we are going to still have snow in April when our girls are due to kid so I am plugging away at knitting sweaters for the babies. Thank goodness they were not due on a day like this lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know how you feel....I am so tired of it. I just looked at the 7 day forecast and that is not encouraging either.....:hair: Enough already!! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can feel your pain  Although we lucked out big time by missing a massive snow storm here on Long Island , we ended up with frigid temps . Was just 60 the other day , now its 20 with the night time going down to the teens . Then , if that isn't enough , we will have temps in the middle 50s by Saturday , then down to the 20s again. Honestly , I'm scared poopless for my goats ! Im so scared they will get sick with this outrageous temp changes. Might I add the winds have hit 40mph.
A wind that sucks the life out of you  
Im so done with this winter :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh man I hear ya...  the wind is horrible and it going form 50 to the teens with single digit nights all over again is no fun 
And to think.. I could see grass(though dead... Lol!) and dirt(though it was rather muddy) just yesterday!  now it's covered in snow all over agin...


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I am with you gals. I have had enough of this and as I look out my window now the snow is coming down and the wind is blowing enough is enough already.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How much snow did you get/supposed to get Barbra?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We got a bunch of snow and blowing last night. Naturally, I have a doe due today! I hope she waits until I get home
this eve. I definitely need to get someone to hook up my cameras to the computer so I can watch from work! (Is that possible?)

Think Spring! If we all think and wish really hard, maybe it will get warmer and stay nice! (we need Spring smilies!)


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

We didn't get the snow they predicted for here about an inch but the wind is blowing and it is cold out there. I only had the goats and turkeys out in the pasture long enough to stretch their legs the wind was blowing what snow we did get and it looked like a white out


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Trade ya!! We went from fall to spring, no winter. We had a few small storms but not even enough to make a dent. Today in central California it is 76 right now


----------

